# Great Affiliates Opportunities



## Photography School Asia (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi 

If you run a photography related website or blog please consider becoming a Photography School Asia affiliate. I offer a 10% to 20% commissions on any sales you drive to my website. Also you get access to my photographs and stories. 

Here my webite www.jonathantaylor.net

Here are the affiliate program details- http://www.shareasale.com/shareasale.cfm?merchantID=11289

Please have a look let me know what you think. 

Thanks,

Jonathan Taylor


----------

